# Meet Bentley



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

Just finally joined here after lurking for a little while. Below are some pictures of our new pup Bentley. As of this post he is 14 weeks 5 days and weighs 22.3 lbs.

The day we picked him up..





































9 weeks..










12 weeks..










13.5 weeks..




























14 weeks, 5 days..



















Lmk what you think.. We're excited for him to be able to start getting a little more active with exercising when he's a little older!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

He is absolutely adorabull! Thanks for sharing so much. He's a great color 

Thank u very much sir, u have renewed my case of puppy fever! :roll:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I had a dog named Bentley!!! Too funny! Anywho, your pup is cute!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome and your pup is gorgeous. Love his color and that face is soo sweet.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ADORABLE!!! welcome to GP


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

really pretty dog


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Thank u very much sir, u have renewed my case of puppy fever! :roll:


:goodpost: AGREED!

Welcome to GP


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

gorgeous Color. Very cute pup


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I totally want to squeeze his ears!!!! so cute!


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

He is so cute.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute pup!


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

wow he is simply GORGEOUS!! Love the color! Where did you get him from, he looks like a fun lil guy!!


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback! 

I got him from a breeder in Virginia.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

He is beautiful!!! Welcome to GP!!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's so cute!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG SOOO cute I love the crazy ears!!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

cute pup, and great photography!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

PUPPY FEVER!!!!! lol You have also given me puppy fever with such adorable pictures and my dog is still a pup! haha. Beautiful dog. Keep us updated on Bentley's growth


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

Update. 4.5 months old

Wild child










Booger licker




























Little scary










Prepare for take off










Nom Nom










Tired


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Man he's cute! They are so fun at that age, but I haven't reached an age where they aren't.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy to see he still has his cute ears!


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

I would be lying if I said it was my choice. Couldn't get the girlfriend to go for the cropped ears.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

19 Month update.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow he sure grew up! Nice to have you back on here  he looks great!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is a handsome boy!! Love his face.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He is adorable!!!

I gotta admit, I really do like blue dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## k€@g•n (Nov 24, 2013)

*your new dog*

Looks great , he has an awesome muscle tone you can see he is healthy ,so what training methods are you gona use


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Hes awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments folks.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

k€@g•n said:


> Looks great , he has an awesome muscle tone you can see he is healthy ,so what training methods are you gona use


Not sure what you mean by this so ill just explore&#8230;

If you're referring to overall dog training as in obedience&#8230; He was awarded is AKC CGC award at 8 months. We have worked him in advanced obedience at Offleash K9 training with Nick White who I highly recommend. His info can be found below.






Northern Virginia Dog Trainers | Dog Training Northern Virginia

Here is a recent video of Bentley. I hadn't really worked him in a few months and I was out working his obedience. I use this lot for training because there are a lot of distractions and for its size. Lots of other dogs and people walking by, cars in and out, trains passing by, etc.






As far as agility training. I don't do too much. We take him on one or two runs a week. I play tug with him there a few times and just give him a good diet. Don't really have a lot planned in this area. He's kind of a lazy dog in all honesty. He likes tug but he's not really much in to running&#8230; lol opposite of every other pit bull i've owned. The in laws have about 30 acres and we take him out there about twice a month and he runs around with their lab&#8230; etc.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> He is adorable!!!
> 
> I gotta admit, I really do like blue dogs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Get this a lot. He's actually a red.


----------



## Cassius Clay (Jan 2, 2014)

I am new here. Very first post. But like everybody else said beautiful pit. If I had to have a pit I would want it to look like your dog.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great looking boy you have there Dr. D. Glad you gave into your girlfriend and kept the ears intact. The look fantastic and give him his charming looks. Sweet looking dog.

Joe


----------

